# New Agile vintage-style 7-string



## darren (Sep 28, 2008)

We've all seen numerous modern style sevens, but what seems missing from the market are seven-strings that have more "vintage" specs, to appeal to players outside of the rock/metal realm.

There's more to this than just the body shape. There's the scale length, number of frets, the pickups and the way they're wired up, and of course, that vintage-style steel plate bridge that imparts a certain "twang" tone to the sound.

This instrument could have very wide appeal for players playing blues, rock, even country, where the use of baritones is not uncommon at all.

Here is the latest spec sheet, based on user feedback already gathered:







Any other input?

*[UPDATE: 2008.10.05]*

These are now available for pre-order!

http://www.rondomusic.com/t7.html


----------



## Austin (Sep 28, 2008)

really interesting concept... I'd been hoping for a long time that Carvin would do something like this... my only suggestions (which are probably impractical): 

a "no pickguard" option for those who don't like much plastic on their guitar, and an option for a splittable humbucker in the bridge. I'd think some guys would want to play this guitar for all styles. Looks great though! cheers


----------



## stuh84 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep, as Austin said, the option for a mini hum (sort of like the Mike Stern Pacifica) would be great, other than that......I hate you, stop making stuff I want 

Thinking about it, if some form of noiseless single coil, or YJM/HS3 single coil was available, that would be great


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah, i agree that the main thing i don&#180;t like about ridge single coils is the noise. they hum! 

if one could be made noiseless, or a splittable humbucker, then that would be awesome!

as i&#180;ve said earlier, i&#180;d love to see a more modern version of the same thing, with a bridge humbucker instead, and maybe a 27" scale for intonation purposes.

i basically want one that can rock out without the buzzing and tinny sound of cheap single coils. it needs some fatness in the low end!

that said though, telecasters have great-sounding bridge pickups for distortion, and if you just got rid of the single coil noise, it would rule alot!


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd like to see it with a 9" or 12" radius, and smaller frets personally. It just seems to fit the vintage vibe better in my opinion. The single coils don't bother me a bit, they have a certain sparkle and spank even a noiseless set won't deliver. 

Otherwise, that thing is awesome. It would seriously be great for blues/country. I was saving up for a Carvin, but if Agile puts these into production, I may have to pick one of these up instead.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 28, 2008)

Whatever happened to the baritone white tele with bare maple fretboard.

That thing was a certainty if it ever came out.


My wallet was hiding in fear of that thing. 




This tele i guess is what the tele players will love. I personally like the white with black pickguard. I can live with the fretboard dots but would prefer them either offset ala jcustoms or gone completely.



Great mock ups though Darren.  




Gaz


----------



## Kronpox (Sep 28, 2008)

When you say "new", do you mean that as a "I've talked to Kurt and he gave his stamp of approval and this is a go" or are you just still looking for more input before you propose it to him?

Either way sign me up for a natural finish one. I want to get my djangle on


----------



## Edroz (Sep 28, 2008)

darren said:


> Any other input?





seafoam green! 


i'd be all about one of these as long as it mostly stays true to a "vintage" design.

and for the others who've stated they like everything except "this", "this" or "this", basically wanting it to be a super strat djent machine. that's not what a guitar like this is about! . there are plenty of other options out there for that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2008)

Darnit Darren, every time (twice now) I start saving you go and design a sweet guitar that I just HAVE TO own. At least wait till the end of the semester for the next one. All kidding aside, I'm dreaming of that tri-burst as we speak, and I'm not even a tele fan.



darren said:


> Any other input?



Pink paisley anyone?


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Sep 28, 2008)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Pink paisley anyone?



DO IT!!!!


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not much of a tele fan but your mock ups look really nice

If this were a strat 7 then I would be more interested


----------



## technomancer (Sep 28, 2008)

Vintage white or black please, my credit card is standing by 

Bonus if the pickups are sized to match the sevenstring tele pups from SD:
http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/custom-shop/telecaster/7string_stack_f_1/
http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/custom-shop/telecaster/7_string_tele_l/


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> If this were a strat 7 then I would be more interested



DON'T GIVE HIM ANY IDEAS, I'M BROKE!


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 28, 2008)

Perhaps route it for a double bucker setup under the bridge and pickguard, so that people could always get it changed themselves later on


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been thinking about this for a while, and I'd like to know what you guys think.

To me it's kinda weird to release a "7 string Telecaster" on it's own. You know, it's like there's always that bind of the Strat and the Tele. So, why don't release a "Vintage Series" on it's own? It's pretty easy considering that they would have exactly the same specs, neck, or even finishes (the ones that Darren did fit both perfectly -CANDY RED STRAT!!-).

If they're guitars aimed at blues, country or jazz players who may want to use a 7th string for not rock or metal, we have to consider that a lot of those guys use Teles AND Strats. They would probably even use the same pickups, the only real difference would be the body shapes and the bridges/pickguards.

Think about it, the Tele will sell itself because of the "uniqueness" of it, but how many of us have drooled for a seven string Strat for ages? Drew itself would buy 50 of them! 

I think it would be very cool to have both guitars aboard and definetely doable


----------



## Apophis (Sep 28, 2008)

looks interesting


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks pretty damn good to me.


----------



## budda (Sep 28, 2008)

see guys, darren made an actual tele 7!

and as such, i'd hit it.

darren, neck profile: your EVO 7. please. pretty please. so i can get a 7-string again. please?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 28, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> They would probably even use the same pickups, the only real difference would be the body shapes and the bridges/pickguards.



Strat and tele pickups are not the same thing.

I do think having both a strat and a tele would be cool, but let's let Kurt take it one model at a time.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 28, 2008)

budda said:


> neck profile: your EVO 7





please, NO!


----------



## budda (Sep 28, 2008)

Edroz said:


> please, NO!



ok, on just one fore ME then.

(Ed, you're freakin crazy - that's a dream neck profile right there)


----------



## Edroz (Sep 28, 2008)

budda said:


> ok, on just one fore ME then.
> 
> (Ed, you're freakin crazy - that's a dream neck profile right there)




as long as one is made just for you, i'm fine 

the EVO 7 neck profile is more like a nightmare to me


----------



## ilyti (Sep 28, 2008)

Vintage = win

Tele = fail


----------



## technomancer (Sep 28, 2008)

ilyti said:


> Vintage = win
> 
> Tele = fail


----------



## Bleak (Sep 28, 2008)

I think this is definitely a cool idea. If I had enough money to buy one; I would. It would definitely find a good place in my rig, especially as a recording axe, although I wouldn't use it for much more (Unless I was planning on doing some songs mainly reliant upon clean and low gain usage)

Great idea, though. I'm sure it'll be a great seller


----------



## budda (Sep 28, 2008)

Edroz said:


> as long as one is made just for you, i'm fine
> 
> the EVO 7 neck profile is more like a nightmare to me



you mean you dont like the feel of your LP Custom as a 7-string? cuz thats what the EVO 7 feels like to me - my LP studio with a low B...

unless Darren's Dean is different then the rest 

and to all Tele-7 naysayers...


----------



## kristallin (Sep 28, 2008)

Now THAT is really nice, the Butterscotch has my name written all over it! I love Teles


----------



## Edroz (Sep 28, 2008)

budda said:


> you mean you dont like the feel of your LP Custom as a 7-string? cuz thats what the EVO 7 feels like to me - my LP studio with a low B...
> 
> unless Darren's Dean is different then the rest
> 
> and to all Tele-7 naysayers...




to continue to derail this thread further ...

the EVO 7 i played felt NOTHING like a 7 string equivalent of any LP i've played . 

i like my LP Custom alot, purely for the distinctive sound they have (which the EVO 7 also doesn't have). but i'm definitely more on the strat side of the fence when it comes to general specs/ profiles.

also, why the hell are you bringing up LP style specs for a traditional Tele-esque guitar? if you had your way, i'm sure you'd throw a TOM bridge on it too


----------



## supertruper1988 (Sep 28, 2008)

Can we get this added Pretty please:






Oh and can we add AANJ to the specs cuz that is the one thing that I dislike about my fenders

I also think that the Vintage line is a cool idea we could do a Strat, Tele, and maaayyyybbbeee an LP


----------



## Edroz (Sep 28, 2008)

supertruper1988 said:


> Can we get this added Pretty please:


----------



## budda (Sep 28, 2008)

silly ed, i just want the neck profile 

which is relevant! what's the guestimated price?


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 28, 2008)

supertruper1988 said:


> I also think that the Vintage line is a cool idea we could do a Strat, Tele, and maaayyyybbbeee an LP



A Les paul would be a mahogany, set neck, humbucker loaded guitar. We already have models with similar specs. I'd rather focus on a Tele/strat line


----------



## technomancer (Sep 28, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> A Les paul would be a mahogany, set neck, humbucker loaded guitar. We already have models with similar specs. I'd rather focus on a Tele/strat line



+1 I'd definitely want a TC-7 and ST-7 before an AL-7, though an AL-3100 7 would be cool eventually as well


----------



## darren (Sep 28, 2008)

For what it's worth, the reason i chose this particular design is that it's the ONLY type of vintage-style guitar that _hasn't_ been done yet.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 28, 2008)

Keep them as they are but do we have to have dots?


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 28, 2008)

GazPots said:


> Keep them as they are but do we have to have dots?



That's part of the vintage Tele look.


----------



## darren (Sep 28, 2008)

The concept originally had a blank board, which i prefer, but i find that with the dots, it kind of becomes a "seven string in disguise"... the traditional looks make you have to look twice to realize there's something different.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, it's true, I almost had to count the strings 

I really hope I have money when these come up for order...

...one of these with piezos would be killer.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd still buy a 7 string tele  but the dots would piss me off on that maple. 

What about pearliod dots? or are they reserved for rosewoods boards/not traditional enough?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 28, 2008)

Those are awesome. I've always loved Teles too.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 28, 2008)

Actually Abalone dots would kick ass... and there are AL series guitars with abalone blocks so it should be doable in theory


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 28, 2008)

darren said:


> For what it's worth, the reason i chose this particular design is that it's the ONLY type of vintage-style guitar that _hasn't_ been done yet.



There aren't actual strats beside the squiers... and I wouldn't even call that a strat 

Pushing both models into production with the same specs and finishes will be less time and moeny consuming, IMO. Also, both of them will sell out fast, probably.



technomancer said:


> Actually Abalone dots would kick ass... and there are AL series guitars with abalone blocks so it should be doable in theory



Like the Fender lite ash series? count me in!  But I'm fine with black dots too if it raises costs too much.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 28, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Like the Fender lite ash series? count me in!  But I'm fine with black dots too if it raises costs too much.



Yeah the black dots isn't a deal breaker or anything for me either 

But black guitar maple board and abalone dots would look awesome


----------



## darren (Sep 28, 2008)

Actually, if there's going to be a whole "vintage" 7-string line, i'd love to see something like this:





or this:


----------



## technomancer (Sep 28, 2008)

darren said:


> Actually, if there's going to be a whole "vintage" 7-string line, i'd love to see something like this:



Nah man, this with a seventh string:

http://www.rondomusic.com/product1005.html







T-7 and ST-7 first though 

THIS as a 7 would RULE as well

http://www.rondomusic.com/product697.html


----------



## eightballhemhorrage (Sep 28, 2008)

(texan = word that we shall not speak again per kurt)

i would put up right now for this guitar ONLY IF it was 27" everything else can stay. i would even take a hum-tastic single in bridge and neck but it MUST be 27" (or more) if i am buying a Seven. 

i personally want a 27.7" "texan" 7sting with maple board w/ no inlays and a stacked "texan" bridge pickup to kill hum. i would love to buy a custom agile but i am not spending $10 bucks on a blind quote. if kurt had a Estimated quote and then pay for the actual quote i would be fine but i don't want to put a guitar together and then have it be WAY to much for me and have to buy another quote!!


----------



## darren (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't think the issue is with the word "Texan"... it's the other T-word. 

I don't want to scare away traditionalists with a longer scale. This guitar is a huge opportunity to hook people into extended range territory with an instrument they'll be familiar and comfortable with.

Later on, i think it might be interesting to do a "T-7 Texan Baritone" with 28.625" scale, a reversed headstock and maybe a neck humbucker.


----------



## darren (Sep 28, 2008)

technomancer said:


> THIS as a 7 would RULE as well
> 
> http://www.rondomusic.com/product697.html


----------



## budda (Sep 28, 2008)

that reverse heastock is damn fugly, it just wasnt meant to be!

a good singlecut 7 ='s sign me up! if i can cough up the cash... damn "expenses" lol


----------



## eightballhemhorrage (Sep 28, 2008)

darren said:


> I don't think the issue is with the word "Texan"... it's the other T-word.
> 
> I don't want to scare away traditionalists with a longer scale. This guitar is a huge opportunity to hook people into extended range territory with an instrument they'll be familiar and comfortable with.
> 
> Later on, i think it might be interesting to do a "T-7 Texan Baritone" with 28.625" scale, a reversed headstock and maybe a neck humbucker.



yeah i was saying texan is a replacement for the t-wurd. i am down with that bari EXCEPT for the headstock and neck humbucker. sorry darren but it's a little fugly with a reverse. i want a standard old skool style texan but 1 more string and bari. no other cosmetic changes. and in that color too!!!

and i understand the not scaring others away but texans are about twang and there is not enough of it on a B @25.5, @least for me


----------



## technomancer (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok, one revision this needs a maple board


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 28, 2008)

Super Awesome....is what i think of this whole tele 7 mumbo jumbo


----------



## Kronpox (Sep 28, 2008)

technomancer said:


> THIS as a 7 would RULE as well



Guys, let's face it- just about EVERYTHING would rule as a 7


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 28, 2008)

I think we should stay traditional, I mean, they're vintage series, aren't they? They're supposed to be designs aimed to other styles and players. We already have baritones, reverse headstocks and no inlays agiles.

I think we should focus on make them the most vintage-ish possible. The specs and finishes Darren did are quite perfect, IMO. Think that you're buying a "TC" or a "ST", not a hybrid. If we start saying that we want baritone necks, AANJ joints, jumbo 6100 frets and the like, the project will last at least two years, like it did with the 8-string

We got the chance to make a "vintage line" of guitars, which are famous for HIS SPECS, and that's what we want, isn't it? Our 7-string options of those vintage models

Also, I'm thinking that if we want a LP type, we'll have to do the whole line as well... And we already have another models like that.

My two cents...


----------



## eightballhemhorrage (Sep 28, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> Guys, let's face it- just about EVERYTHING would rule as a 7



EXCEPT an 8. that would suck as a seven!!!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 28, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> I think we should stay traditional, I mean, they're vintage series, aren't they? They're supposed to be designs aimed to other styles and players. We already have baritones, reverse headstocks and no inlays agiles.
> 
> I think we should focus on make them the most vintage-ish possible. The specs and finishes Darren did are quite perfect, IMO. Think that you're buying a Tele or a Strat, not a hybrid. If we start saying that we want baritone necks, AANJ joints, jumbo 6100 frets and the like, the project will last at least two years, like it did with the 8-string
> 
> ...



Perhaps you should stop throwing around terms Kurt specifically said NOT to use as they're tied to a certain manufacturer...


----------



## Kronpox (Sep 28, 2008)

eightballhemhorrage said:


> EXCEPT an 8. that would suck as a seven!!!



Depends on the 8! The 608b rules as a 7, there's a lot of demand for Intrepid 7s...


----------



## eightballhemhorrage (Sep 28, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> Depends on the 8! The 608b rules as a 7, there's a lot of demand for Intrepid 7s...



ok you have me there. hell my main guitar is a 7 string 608b (my 607b)


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 28, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Perhaps you should stop throwing around terms Kurt specifically said NOT to use as they're tied to a certain manufacturer...



Take it easy man, I didn't knew anything about that, sorry.

Gonna do some ninja editing


----------



## technomancer (Sep 28, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Take it easy man, I didn't knew anything about that, sorry.
> 
> Gonna do some ninja editing



Just pointing it out


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd love to see both traditional single-coil designs as 7s. I'd get a three-pickup S-style first, but, but I'd gladly buy a twin-pickup T-style 7, especially if I can get it in Natural Ash, Butterscotch Blonde (over ash), or Seafoam Green.

EDIT: Any chance of getting a nice big "V" vintage neck profile? I know I'm probably in the minority here, but that profile RULES and is kind of the epitome of "vintage" in these styles of instruments.


----------



## HamBungler (Sep 29, 2008)

I know its been mentioned before, along with this model, an "HM" (heavy metal) Tele would be absolutely KILLER. If not that, then a Tele with a splittable bridge humbucker then neck and middle singles would be awesome, sorta like a "Nashville" model so to speak, with Quilt top n' all that. I would very much want one of those!


----------



## somn (Sep 29, 2008)

i was hopeing for a 7 string bass as a option insead of another guitar but maby later ???


----------



## Kronpox (Sep 29, 2008)

HamBungler said:


> I know its been mentioned before, along with this model, an "HM" (heavy metal) Tele would be absolutely KILLER. If not that, then a Tele with a splittable bridge humbucker then neck and middle singles would be awesome, sorta like a "Nashville" model so to speak, with Quilt top n' all that. I would very much want one of those!




What are you talking about? There's nothing Tele-related in this thread, you must be talking about a heavy metal TEXAN or a TEXAN with a splittable bridge humbucker. If you want a Tele you should talk to Fender, they're the only ones legally allowed to make Teles :hint:


----------



## supertruper1988 (Sep 29, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> I think we should stay traditional, I mean, they're vintage series, aren't they? They're supposed to be designs aimed to other styles and players. We already have baritones, reverse headstocks and no inlays agiles.
> 
> I think we should focus on make them the most vintage-ish possible. The specs and finishes Darren did are quite perfect, IMO. Think that you're buying a "TC" or a "ST", not a hybrid. If we start saying that we want baritone necks, AANJ joints, jumbo 6100 frets and the like, the project will last at least two years, like it did with the 8-string
> 
> ...



I was only pointing out the AANJ because alot of us use ibbys and would find a big block uncomfortable to play on.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Sep 29, 2008)

This looks like a really good idea! I've always wanted a 7 string version of a thinline tele, so a semi hollow body would kick major ass and force me to buy one! The Fender thinline tele produced the most beautiful clean tone I've heard come from a guitar. 

I don't like the look of the headstock though.


----------



## Kronpox (Sep 29, 2008)

supertruper1988 said:


> I was only pointing out the AANJ because alot of us use ibbys and would find a big block uncomfortable to play on.



To reiterate, this isn't to please Ibanez fans, this is to please vintage fans. If you want a guitar with two humbuckers, AANJ, trem, and an Ibanez neck, then get an ibanez


----------



## Naren (Sep 29, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> To reiterate, this isn't to please Ibanez fans, this is to please vintage fans. If you want a guitar with two humbuckers, AANJ, trem, and an Ibanez neck, then get an ibanez



 +100000000000000000

I think that should have been understood from the very first post, though...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 29, 2008)

i agree that the vintage 7 string texas should remain vintage, but i want to see a modern version as well. bridge humbucker and long scale, and that&#180;s it. the finishes look hotter than sex already 

27" would get the right twang out of the low B, seeing as 25.5" is a little short for that. this helps intonation too. hell, if it&#180;s just 26.2", that&#180;s helpful as well!


----------



## darren (Sep 29, 2008)

In this case, i don't think the extended scale will be all that necessary for the twang factor. The pickups will be loaded with twang.


----------



## winterlover (Sep 29, 2008)

humbucker a definite

not a fan of the pick guard either


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Sep 29, 2008)

+ 1 for the noiseless single coils for me


----------



## Naren (Sep 29, 2008)

darren said:


> In this case, i don't think the extended scale will be all that necessary for the twang factor. The pickups will be loaded with twang.



Also, I think vintage guitarists are more concerned with the distance between the frets being the same as they're used to instead of being a lot longer. Besides, making a "Texas" a baritone would make it NOT a vintage guitar. 

If you're gonna make it a vintage guitar, everything should be vintage besides the fact that it's got an extra string. Although I prefer humbuckers, single coils are the only way to go with a vintage "Texas."


----------



## loktide (Sep 29, 2008)

what about a hot rails type pickup?







it'll still 'look' vintage, but in a humbucking good way 

i really like the classy look on this guitar, but i really don't see the use for low B twang... i know this has been discussed intensively. i'm just trying to suggest a solution for both worlds


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 29, 2008)

loktide said:


> i really like the classy look on this guitar, but i really don't see the use for low B twang... i know this has been discussed intensively. i'm just trying to suggest a solution for both worlds



You don't see the use, but a lot of people would. That's why the Danelectro/Jerry Jones/Fender Telecaster baritones have sold well. Especially in country music.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Sep 29, 2008)

OH MY GOD

Low B twang? ME WANT

WOW

Just give me the price. Any estimates?

This thread has got me so excited!!!!

I'd probably buy the 'three pickup vintage style that no-one would ever dream of associating with another well-known three-pickup vintage guitar' and the 'two pickup vintage style that no-one would ever dream of associating with another well-known two-pickup vintage guitar' as a set. Fo sho.


I also think people should stop worrying about using the words 'strat' and 'tele'. I think the legal ramifications of merely using the words to denote a style - not in any commercial sense either - would be dwarfed by those of completly CLONING the guitar itself.

Remember, we are not saying that we will purchase an Agile Telecaster, we are saying we will purchase an Agile Texan, which, as even a fool can see, is in the style of a Fender Telecaster. So why not use the term in describing what the Texan will look like?

These beautiful, wonderful, answeringledzep4eva'sprayers guitars are blantant seven-string copies of the Fender Telecaster. Even a non-guitar playing idiot can see that. It makes no sense at all to use euphemisms here and call it a 'texan style'. This clearly just means 'tele style', and there is no real difference between using either term.

If Fender were going to take legal action, it would be over the manufacturer copying their design, not some randomer on a forum using their model names in a specification of what they would like to see in a possible new guitar. 


But yeah, this gets my COMPLETE endorsement. I will be a definite customer - I've wanted a seven-string version of a tele since I fell in love with mine. My two greatest guitar loves are teles and seven strings, and a combination would make me soooooooooo happy! This thread's got me dead excited.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 29, 2008)

ledzep4eva said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> Low B twang? ME WANT
> 
> WOW



Since Kurt, who will be making the guitars, specifically requested we avoid the use of terminology related to another certain lawsuit-happy manufacturer I'd suggest you stop being a  and respect his wishes, assuming you ever want to see these built


----------



## ledzep4eva (Sep 29, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Since Kurt, who will be making the guitars, specifically requested we avoid the use of terminology related to another certain lawsuit-happy manufacturer I'd suggest you stop being a  and respect his wishes, assuming you ever want to see these built



I think 'dick' is a little harsh and a little uncalled for.

Really? Well, okay. Seeing as this guy looks set to make my guitar dreams come true, I'll stop from now on. Did he request that we not use the names in reference to the guitars, or AT ALL, full stop?

Anyway, I like this new fangled 'Texan' design that Agile have plucked out of thin air. Heck, I think it could really catch on in a six string version!


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 29, 2008)

ledzep4eva said:


> I think 'dick' is a little harsh and a little uncalled for.
> 
> Really? Well, okay. Seeing as this guy looks set to make my guitar dreams come true, I'll stop from now on. Did he request that we not use the names in reference to the guitars, or AT ALL, full stop?
> 
> Anyway, I like this new fangled 'Texan' design that Agile have plucked out of thin air. Heck, I think it could really catch on in a six string version!



he said he didnt want to make a guitar that was being referred to as a "Tele Esque" guitar. 


(Im stoping there ) 

However I kow alot of people will like this but I dont. Im not "that body shape" kind of guy.

BUT if it does happen to be made it would be cool I would love to Try it and see if I chage my mind about them.


----------



## eegor (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not much of a twang kind of person, but playing clean on "Texan" guitars sounds really good to my ears, and a seven-string version of this would be incredibly awesome to own, just for the purpose of some clean playing.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 29, 2008)

ledzep4eva said:


> I think 'dick' is a little harsh and a little uncalled for.
> 
> Really? Well, okay. Seeing as this guy looks set to make my guitar dreams come true, I'll stop from now on. Did he request that we not use the names in reference to the guitars, or AT ALL, full stop?
> 
> Anyway, I like this new fangled 'Texan' design that Agile have plucked out of thin air. Heck, I think it could really catch on in a six string version!



IIRC he said he'd prefer no references... and the  was a bit extreme and uncalled for, apologies I was on my first cup of coffee and cranky


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Sep 29, 2008)

So... I'm confoosed... does this mean that this is actually gonna happen? I haven't seen any real confirmation... just talk of not using the t-word out of respect for Kurt. If so, I'm putting my kidneys on the black market right now.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 29, 2008)

AbsentCurtis said:


> So... I'm confoosed... does this mean that this is actually gonna happen? I haven't seen any real confirmation... just talk of not using the t-word out of respect for Kurt. If so, I'm putting my kidneys on the black market right now.



This is a discussion to see what people want... but if I was a betting man I would say this is going to happen


----------



## ledzep4eva (Sep 29, 2008)

If this happens I will be the happiest man alive.

Kurt could possibly sell a few sets of S and T models to SS.org-ers. I would definitely buy one. It'd be quite nice, too. A matching colour set of S and T seven-strings... *dreams* .

Oh my god, this thread has got me so excited!!! I cannot WAIT to get my hands on a T7!!!!!!! 





technomancer said:


> IIRC he said he'd prefer no references... and the  was a bit extreme and uncalled for, apologies I was on my first cup of coffee and cranky



Apologies accepted, dude 

For we share the same dream. A beautiful dream. A dream of hope. A dream that one day, hordes of country and blues players with T-style guitars may stand alongside us rockers and metalheads. That one day, they may rise with us, grasping their T-styles and their cowboy boots and hit that low B!!! Let it ring loud and clear across the lands of Nashville! Let the people know that redemption is coming! Throw your 10 gallon hats into the air and sing the praises of Kurt, for He comes from the great and righteous kingdom of Agile bearing salvation!


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 29, 2008)

ledzep4eva said:


> For we share the same dream. A beautiful dream. A dream of hope. A dream that one day, hordes of country and blues players with T-style guitars may stand alongside us rockers and metalheads. That one day, they may rise with us, grasping their T-styles and their cowboy boots and hit that low B!!! Let it ring loud and clear across the lands of Nashville! Let the people know that redemption is coming! Throw your 10 gallon hats into the air and sing the praises of Kurt, for He comes from the great and righteous kingdom of Agile bearing salvation!


----------



## ledzep4eva (Sep 29, 2008)

Emperoff said:


>


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Sep 29, 2008)

technomancer said:


> This is a discussion to see what people want... but if I was a betting man I would say this is going to happen



Thanks! I had to come out of hiding to find out what was going on!!! I did just find the old topic and saw the message from Kurt, so it does look like it has some serious potential.

BTW, I would be WAY down for a seafoam green one!!!!!!!!!!! I would still buy any of the other current color options though.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Sep 29, 2008)

darren said:


> The pickups will be loaded with twang.


the vintage cats say a lot of the "texas" twang comes not from the pickups but from the steel bridge and the round barrel saddles. good pickups of course help.

someone else mentioned a humbucker-sized route underneath the bridge, so the guitar could be loaded with either a humbucker or a "texas" style pickup. i'm not sure that would work--i think a 7-string humbucker route is just barely too wide for the bridge plate to cover it up. you can kind of see it in the pic of my homemeade Tele 7 below, the way the mounting screws for the neck humbucker look wider than the bridge. but if anyone's really interested, i can measure my Tele 7 bridge and my humbucker routes tonight and check for sure.







hey, since i'm not building anything to sell, i can call my texas-style 7-string a Tele! woo!


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 29, 2008)

i mentioned the bucker route. would it be possible to have the do the bridge a bit wider (its going to have to be custom milled is it not) so that it COULD fit a bucker route?


----------



## Drew (Sep 29, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i mentioned the bucker route. would it be possible to have the do the bridge a bit wider (its going to have to be custom milled is it not) so that it COULD fit a bucker route?



A wider-than-normal bridge plate wouldn't make sense, though, because you'd have to replace it anyway if you wanted to get a bridge humbucker in a single-coil-sized spot, or simply go with a dual blade mini bucker. 

The neck? That makes more sense to me, since there's no real reason to NOt route out a humbucker-sized space. 

I think, obviously, that a vintage style singlecut 7 with a maple fretboard would kick all sorts of ass.


----------



## budda (Sep 29, 2008)

you guys are aware that if you buy a "texan" that's all vintage styling...

no one's stopping you from modding it.

you all know that, right?

good.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to know WHO in the country side of music plays baritones?
 I know I guess it is a little off topic but I still want to know!!


----------



## darren (Sep 29, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baritone_guitar


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 29, 2008)

budda said:


> you guys are aware that if you buy a "texan" that's all vintage styling...
> 
> no one's stopping you from modding it.
> 
> ...



I think the thing they are worried about is the metal bridge plate thing And not being able to put a humbucker in it.


IF I got it I would just get a hot rails if they make them for 7 string


----------



## stuh84 (Sep 29, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I want to know WHO in the country side of music plays baritones?
> I know I guess it is a little off topic but I still want to know!!



"The baritone guitar was also used by country artists and can be heard on recordings by Merle Haggard, Johnny Cash, Dwight Yoakam, George Jones, and Willie Nelson"

Google is your friend


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 29, 2008)

darren said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baritone_guitar



Thanks for the link  I didnt know ANY of their bands I guess played baritones. that makes me think a LITTLE bit differnt about contry music now  I still hate it but not as much 


the "TEXAN" is growing on me though.


----------



## HamBungler (Sep 29, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> What are you talking about? There's nothing Tele-related in this thread, you must be talking about a heavy metal TEXAN or a TEXAN with a splittable bridge humbucker. If you want a Tele you should talk to Fender, they're the only ones legally allowed to make Teles :hint:



  You know what I mean by Tele.


I don't think my idea was that bad for an alternate model honestly, but no one else has really chimed in on it. I'll also agree that its the bridge that give the guitar most of the twang factor, so having a humbucker in the bridge (splittable, of course) isn't such a bad prospect for those who want a versatile, vintage style instrument. If I got one I'd end up modding it to hell though.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 29, 2008)

HamBungler said:


> You know what I mean by Tele.
> 
> 
> I don't think my idea was that bad for an alternate model honestly, but no one else has really chimed in on it. I'll also agree that its the bridge that give the guitar most of the twang factor, so having a humbucker in the bridge (splittable, of course) isn't such a bad prospect for those who want a versatile, vintage style instrument. If I got one I'd end up modding it to hell though.



I have seen other "TEXAN"-style guitars  with a humbucker in the neck.

I think if they would make them that the Twin rails as a 7 string pickup would be pretty cool. like some one else said it would still have that "Vintage" feel to it I think


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 29, 2008)

Having a single on the bridge and an humbucker on the neck it's abit non-sense to me, but it seems that's nothing uncommon


----------



## darren (Sep 29, 2008)

If you want rails or a humbucker in the neck, you can easily do that yourself.

The key word here is VINTAGE!

Vintage. Vintage. Vintage!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Sep 29, 2008)

What was that key word Darren? 

 


Sorry. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 29, 2008)

darren said:


> If you want rails or a humbucker in the neck, you can easily do that yourself.
> 
> The key word here is VINTAGE!
> 
> Vintage. Vintage. Vintage!



Well, relatively AFAIK nobody makes rails for a 7


----------



## HamBungler (Sep 29, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Having a single on the bridge and an humbucker on the neck it's abit non-sense to me, but it seems that's nothing uncommon



That's what I'm saying, a humbucker in the bridge makes sense because sometimes you do want it a little chunkier, and of course can split the pickup to acquire the twang again, and then along with that a neck and possibly middle single would offer some more versatility. I'm not saying don't make a traditional Tele-like model, but eventually have one like the one I described for players looking for a little more, I know I like the vintage look but also like a lot of versatility too!


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Sep 29, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> "The baritone guitar was also used by country artists and can be heard on recordings by Merle Haggard, Johnny Cash, Dwight Yoakam, George Jones, and Willie Nelson" (Google)


yeah, but "baritone guitar" can also mean a 6-string tuned very low, like B to B, not always a guitar with longer than 25.5" scale length. i bet most of those classic country stars above were playing detuned 25.5" scale Fenders (because long scale lengths were not common back then).

Emperoff, the "texas" single in the bridge but a humbucker in the neck is an old country/blues/jazz Tele mod. you still get the sharp bridge tones but you get mellow neck lead tones. check out the Black Crowes guy's Tele.


----------



## darren (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll say this again so maybe this sticks:

If you want a humbucker in the bridge, or a middle pickup, you're free to modify it yourself like people have been doing for decades. That's the beauty of simple guitars... players can easily modify them to suit their _individual_ needs and preferences. 

Keeping it simple is how we eventually got the Intrepid produced at a reasonable cost.

Personally, i'd probably add a neck humbucker right off the bat. It was what i originally had specified for the guitar, but everyone said they wanted it MORE vintage, so in went a single.


----------



## budda (Sep 29, 2008)

oddly enough, i made that same post before darren did 3 times 

its called a router, learn how to use one 

me im gonna leave it.


----------



## Used666 (Sep 29, 2008)

IMO the bridge and neck should come stock routed for humbucker but have single coils. Beyond that Kurt should offer Humbucker equipped bridge plates for sale aftermarket. Seems like the most appealing and reasonable choice to me.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 30, 2008)

Used666 said:


> IMO the bridge and neck should come stock routed for humbucker but have single coils. Beyond that Kurt should offer Humbucker equipped bridge plates for sale aftermarket. Seems like the most appealing and reasonable choice to me.



this does sound like a plan.


But what darren said is true also. Route it your self. 



I ryed a few of those "Other" models by the "Company who shall remain Nameless" and they seemed like the strings were too loose.



technomancer said:


> Well, relatively AFAIK nobody makes rails for a 7



isnt the ONLY other 7 string single coil the Blaze Middle? Or something like BKP (I dunno this comany at all so dont yell at me) or something like them?


----------



## HamBungler (Sep 30, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> this does sound like a plan.
> 
> 
> But what darren said is true also. Route it your self.
> ...



Rio Grand also makes singles.

I think pre-routing the body would be a nice idea, as a lot of people don't exactly have access to routers and would be turned off by the shear inconvenience. I'd do it, but I don't have a router, nor do I have money to pay someone with a router.


----------



## budda (Sep 30, 2008)

most guys who mod guitars know how to mod guitars  lol.

i dont think that it'd cost much to have a skilled friend route out a bucker spacing on your guitar for ye.

if they're a good friend, they'd probably do it for free - assuming that this isn't a favour you ask of them often.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 30, 2008)

budda said:


> most guys who mod guitars know how to mod guitars  lol.
> 
> i dont think that it'd cost much to have a skilled friend route out a bucker spacing on your guitar for ye.
> 
> if they're a good friend, they'd probably do it for free - assuming that this isn't a favour you ask of them often.



Or you could get them a case of beer.  

Im starting to get interested in what this guitar will sound like if it is ever built.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Sep 30, 2008)

KEEP IT VINTAGE

Just stick to a T style. We don't want a bloody super-T double humbucking baritone shred guitar, we want a T style, but in seven-string form. That's it.

If you want anything surplus to that, mod it. Simple.

Don't bother routing under the bridge and producing replacement plates - that drives up the cost. If you want to change, have a mini humbucker made or replace the plate with a hardtail and rout the humbucker space out.

I really hope this isn't perverted from just being - simply - a seven string T.


----------



## Kronpox (Sep 30, 2008)

IMO if there's not going to be a splittable humbucker in the neck (which isn't THAT weird, come on now) there should definitely be one of those lipstick-type silver plated bad boys commonly found on singlecut guitars of this nature. The open coils just aren't doing it for me.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 30, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> IMO if there's not going to be a splittable humbucker in the neck (which isn't THAT weird, come on now) there should definitely be one of those lipstick-type silver plated bad boys commonly found on singlecut guitars of this nature. The open coils just aren't doing it for me.



Problem is the cover would need custom manufactured, as nobody makes one.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Sep 30, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> IMO if there's not going to be a splittable humbucker in the neck (which isn't THAT weird, come on now) there should definitely be one of those lipstick-type silver plated bad boys commonly found on singlecut guitars of this nature. The open coils just aren't doing it for me.



I fully agree, but... cost .


----------



## Kronpox (Oct 1, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Problem is the cover would need custom manufactured, as nobody makes one.



A lot of this guitar is already going to be custom manufactured (e.g. the bridge), I'm no expert but would making a 3" long piece of metal casing be really that costly?

I know the next post is going to be WELL MAKE IT URSELF DUH but I think that that chrome cover is the definition of vintage! since that apparently is the name of the game.


----------



## darren (Oct 1, 2008)

It's not like just stamping out a flat piece of metal. There'd be tooling involved, and that's where things get costly, unless you're doing a BIG production run where you can spread the costs out.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, it seems like everyone wants this vintage "Texan" 7 to be a 7 string version of the Jim Root "Texan-style." The whole point of this seems to be to make something that isn't like most 7 strings. A 7 string "Texan" would definitely be that, so long as it's actually vintage-like. Even the best splittable humbuckers won't get the right sound.

I think there are people who would be interested in this guitar, namely ME. I know I would be pretty pissed (and likely not order) if the guitar had a huge cavity pre-routed out of the body because some people whined about having to do work on their own. If you really want it to have humbuckers, you should be willing to do some work on your own, or pay the extra money for a custom. If you aren't, then maybe this guitar isn't for you.

Also, excellent work as usual Darren.

(Sorry if the post comes off condescending, I just get annoyed, it seems everyone wants to turn every guitar into a metal axe)

Looks like I am the only actual Texan that will be buying one of these "Texans." I am enjoying reading some of the comments from others about cowboy boots, country music and such. I think it's pretty funny how Texans are still very stereo-typed, but then I think of some of my relatives and realize why.


----------



## Kronpox (Oct 1, 2008)

Okay fine no chrome pickup cover. But it better make up for no chrome with glorious amounts of twang or there'll be hell to pay!


----------



## ledzep4eva (Oct 1, 2008)

gunshow86de said:


> Wow, it seems like everyone wants this vintage "Texan" 7 to be a 7 string version of the Jim Root "Texan-style." The whole point of this seems to be to make something that isn't like most 7 strings. A 7 string "Texan" would definitely be that, so long as it's actually vintage-like. Even the best splittable humbuckers won't get the right sound.
> 
> I think there are people who would be interested in this guitar, namely ME. I know I would be pretty pissed (and likely not order) if the guitar had a huge cavity pre-routed out of the body because some people whined about having to do work on their own. If you really want it to have humbuckers, you should be willing to do some work on your own, or pay the extra money for a custom. If you aren't, then maybe this guitar isn't for you.
> 
> ...



Spot on.



> Looks like I am the only actual Texan that will be buying one of these "Texans." I am enjoying reading some of the comments from others about cowboy boots, country music and such. I think it's pretty funny how Texans are still very stereo-typed, but then I think of some of my relatives and realize why.


----------



## stuh84 (Oct 1, 2008)

gunshow86de said:


> Wow, it seems like everyone wants this vintage "Texan" 7 to be a 7 string version of the Jim Root "Texan-style." The whole point of this seems to be to make something that isn't like most 7 strings. A 7 string "Texan" would definitely be that, so long as it's actually vintage-like. Even the best splittable humbuckers won't get the right sound.
> 
> I think there are people who would be interested in this guitar, namely ME. I know I would be pretty pissed (and likely not order) if the guitar had a huge cavity pre-routed out of the body because some people whined about having to do work on their own. If you really want it to have humbuckers, you should be willing to do some work on your own, or pay the extra money for a custom. If you aren't, then maybe this guitar isn't for you.
> 
> ...



Agreed, I only mentioned the single coil size humbucker (and I actually would prefer a noiseless single, one with the sound of a single, not a hum) as an option, but its very likely I'll buy one of these anyway. Tele's are gorgeous guitars to play, and if this has a neck thats like a Tele but 7 string-ised, sign me up


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 1, 2008)

i don&#180;t look at the "texan" style guitars as being country guitars, i love how they sound!

the only thing i dislike about them is the single coils being noisy. if they weren&#180;t noisy, then i wouldn&#180;t care about that part.

the scale length difference i proposed is just for intonation purposes. if i wantd extended scale sound, i&#180;d have gone 28" or 30". 26.5" is just enough to intonate the low B nicely.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 1, 2008)

I actually agree. Had I not known that the Schecter 7-strings were mostly 26.5" scale, I would never have known from the feel beyond the fact that the low B sounded clearer and more defined.


----------



## reptillion (Oct 1, 2008)

needs a darker finish
like this
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Fender-Standard-Telecaster-Electric-Guitar-Ash-102545282-i1371856.gc

I actualy dig the bridge single, but we need a mini humbucker or full size bucker in the neck for shredding!!


----------



## darren (Oct 1, 2008)

reptillion said:


> we need a mini humbucker or full size bucker in the neck for shredding!!


----------



## Lee (Oct 1, 2008)

darren said:


>



I would just save yourself the aggravation and stop answering


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Oct 1, 2008)

*takes the humbucker horse to the glue factory so everyone will stop beating it*


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2008)

gunshow86de said:


> I am enjoying reading some of the comments from others about cowboy boots, country music and such. I think it's pretty funny how Texans are still very stereo-typed, but then I think of some of my relatives and realize why.



I think everyone here thinks that about me as well.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Oct 1, 2008)

A few things on this model - we need to cut down the colors on the first production run to 3, otherwise costs are going to be too high. Maybe we could do a pole on the colors. Also I think the headstock is a little too similar to another famous brand headstock. So we need to change that. I realize that may "kill" some of the vintage appeal. Heck it may kill the model completely. As a guide line, ideally, no one should think this guitar was made by another famous brand name when they see it from say 10' away and cannot read the name on the headstock. As for the pickups, It&#8217;s no problem to route for a humbucker in the bridge, but I know these larger routs do have an minor effect on the sound. But need to make a final decision on that. Finally, give me some idea on the voicing of the pickups. Thanks for the input !

Kurt


----------



## darren (Oct 1, 2008)

Colour poll posted!

How's this for a revised headstock, Kurt? It's sort of a more compact version of what you're already using on the TC models:


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 1, 2008)

AbsentCurtis said:


> *takes the humbucker horse to the glue factory so everyone will stop beating it*



Well played.



kurtzentmaier said:


> Finally, give me some idea on the voicing of the pickups.
> 
> Kurt



As far as voicing for the SINGLE COILS:

that certain famous brand makes some pickups called Texans that would be nice to model after, IMO. I'm no pickup expert, but I think they are vintage style magnets (Alnico whatever number is vintage for singles ) that are overwound a bit to be "hotter". I guess I want a "hot" Texan if that makes any sense.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 1, 2008)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Finally, give me some idea on the voicing of the pickups. Thanks for the input !
> 
> Kurt



Seymour Duncan Quarter Pound 

http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/electric/telecaster/progressive/quarter_pound_f_1/


----------



## Edroz (Oct 1, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Seymour Duncan Quarter Pound
> 
> http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/electric/telecaster/progressive/quarter_pound_f_1/



the Quarter Pound is a great sounding pickup, and works well as a bridge, middle or neck pickup in my experience

however, the non hum-cancelling thing makes it fail miserably for me . 

if Kurt can make an Agile pickup similar in tone, but hum-cancelling, i'd say we have a winner!

"traditional" non-hum cancelling pickups is one "vintage" attribute that should be left in the past ...


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 2, 2008)

Like I said in the other thread, if this guitar manages a second run, I think it should have both an extended scale length and a bridge bucker with coil split, NOT because I want a metal axe but because I think anyone who can live with one of those modifications would probably want the other, so it makes sense to have both. The model we're pitching right now is definitely a priority, but if another run with a 27" neck or whatever was proposed I'd want to buy that too. I understand that's not what we're discussing, I just want to make the point that such a guitar wouldn't necessarily be pandering to shredders or deviating wildly from the vintage approach and shouldn't be completely off the table.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 2, 2008)

Fantastic idea, and I would certainly want to snap one up, funds providing it's possible. Proper vintage style, 2 single coils please, it would be something completely unique.

Oh yeah, do Agile ship internationally?


----------



## ledzep4eva (Oct 2, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i don&#180;t look at the "texan" style guitars as being country guitars, i love how they sound!
> 
> the only thing i dislike about them is the single coils being noisy. if they weren&#180;t noisy, then i wouldn&#180;t care about that part.
> 
> the scale length difference i proposed is just for intonation purposes. if i wantd extended scale sound, i&#180;d have gone 28" or 30". 26.5" is just enough to intonate the low B nicely.



I have never had a problem with my 7621 at 25.5".

Come to think of it, Idon't think anyone has...

Stick with 25.5.



reptillion said:


> needs a darker finish
> like this
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Fender-Standard-Telecaster-Electric-Guitar-Ash-102545282-i1371856.gc
> 
> I actualy dig the bridge single, but we need a mini humbucker or full size bucker in the neck for shredding!!



If you want metal humbucker shredding, don't buy a vintage T style guitar. Go elsewhere.



kurtzentmaier said:


> A few things on this model - we need to cut down the colors on the first production run to 3, otherwise costs are going to be too high. Maybe we could do a pole on the colors. Also I think the headstock is a little too similar to another famous brand headstock. So we need to change that. I realize that may "kill" some of the vintage appeal. Heck it may kill the model completely. As a guide line, ideally, no one should think this guitar was made by another famous brand name when they see it from say 10' away and cannot read the name on the headstock. As for the pickups, It&#8217;s no problem to route for a humbucker in the bridge, but I know these larger routs do have an minor effect on the sound. But need to make a final decision on that. Finally, give me some idea on the voicing of the pickups. Thanks for the input !
> 
> Kurt



1) PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE don't rout for a humbucker under the bridge! It's pointless unless you intend on making replacement humbucker plates. Rout for a HB in the neck by all means though.

2) Hot and twangy 

Here are some awesome tele clips for tone. None are that hot tbh, but all sound fantastic.

TONE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjR-CdRf3jA

YES YES YES YES YES

If the T7 sounded like that, I would be SO happy . Check out the soloing on the bridge like, 2:30 in.

Especially 4:13 and 6:20 for bridge voicing.


The tone on this is incredible, and the playing's even better - it's mindblowing near the end:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdUu5ohPAuA


And:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCZbKmA77Lo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GLO0f0aXLg&feature=related


Also:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an1MGvjWcAA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU2uNjxvBcs&feature=related


----------



## stuh84 (Oct 2, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Fantastic idea, and I would certainly want to snap one up, funds providing it's possible. Proper vintage style, 2 single coils please, it would be something completely unique.
> 
> Oh yeah, do Agile ship internationally?



They most certainly do, TimSE here has one of the Intrepids, and I'm waiting on one from the second run myself


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Oct 2, 2008)

darren said:


> Colour poll posted!
> 
> How's this for a revised headstock, Kurt? It's sort of a more compact version of what you're already using on the TC models:



Better - still looks very similar to another brand - this is what's going on the newer agile TC-630/730






Only got a few comments on pickup voiceing ?

Kurt


----------



## ibznorange (Oct 2, 2008)

The quarter pounders are good. Just go for classic ...umm... country-twangarific-texan tone, but nice and hot please


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 2, 2008)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Better - still looks very similar to another brand - this is what's going on the newer agile TC-630/730
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks a little Carvin-like.


----------



## eegor (Oct 2, 2008)

Are the necks going to be that narrow? It looks like the top and bottom strings have absolutely no room on the outside.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Oct 2, 2008)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Better - still looks very similar to another brand - this is what's going on the newer agile TC-630/730



It looks very vaguely similar, but different enough that no-one would confuse the two.


----------



## Splees (Oct 2, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Looks a little Carvin-like.


Yeah kind of.. I like it though. Teles are supposed to have smaller headstocks any way.
As long as it doesn't make anyone think FENDER FENDER FENDER. I think we're good, right?


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 2, 2008)

As for sound, I want it to sound really beautiful clean, but with plenty of clarity, and not too hot. A nice bright clean, and "vintage" sounding. Think Red Hot Chili Peppers, etc.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 2, 2008)

The headstock doesn't really bother me either way, I'd be buying this guitar for the tone.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Oct 2, 2008)

Rick said:


> I think everyone here thinks that about me as well.



Never really thought about it like that.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Oct 2, 2008)

Kurt - for voicing can we get it as close to the original "texan" voicing for each position cuz i  me some good texas twang


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Oct 4, 2008)

So I am thinking this stock








Pickup voicing similar to Texan - with target price in the $650 to $699 range in natural, seafoam green and maybe sunburst. I will check the pole once more. Price ok ?



Kurt[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kronpox (Oct 4, 2008)

My broke and stingy self would like to see this end up being about $500- right in 'impulse buy' land- 650-700 means something I'd actually have to save up for, which means more time spent contemplating it, which means more potential for backing out, which means happier bank account but unhappier Texan gas, and we all know that having a lot of niche guitars is way more important than having money for food and rent. 

But I'm not sure what corners can be cut on this guitar to minimize the cost. So I'll go back to GASing and see how much it is when it comes out.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 4, 2008)

kurtzentmaier said:


> So I am thinking this stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since the Interceptors are already neckthru guitars with ebony boards and EMG pickups (which are things that usually make guitars more expensive) and are already 600$, And the 8-string Intrepid standard is 550$ I think... I'd say this ones should go a tad cheaper, IMO 

I'd vote for the 500$ area too. It's a price point that's not too much to reconsider impulsive buys  I don't really think the price on this ones think should be higher than the Intrepid. My two cents


----------



## AgileLefty (Oct 4, 2008)

kurtzentmaier said:


> So I am thinking this stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


$550 to $599 would be better though 

who am i kidding, i'll pay whatever price you want kurt. AS LONG as you make at least one of the colors available LEFT HANDED 

seriously though, i haven't heard anybody mention that. i know personally from speaking with lots of members of the agileguitarforum.com , that plenty LEFTIES and RIGHTIES are looking forward to this model. so kurt, please let me konw if you plan on doing a lefty version of this

thanks


----------



## budda (Oct 4, 2008)

I like the headstock!

but my poor college self cant afford $650  (hell i wont be able to afford one of the first run, which *sucks balls*

as for the pickups, something faithful to the original tone would be ideal.

a gorgeous "texan" clean tone, with a nice bite when driven. i think that medium-output pickups would work fairly well for this, maybe with the neck being a tiny bit less output then the bridge?


----------



## supertruper1988 (Oct 4, 2008)

Kurt are you going to do a deposit deal like with the intrepids? If so im in 

That head stock rules btw


----------



## ledzep4eva (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not going to argue with whatever price it ends up at, but can I ask why it costs more than the neck-thru, EMG equipped, eight-string Intrepid?


----------



## technomancer (Oct 4, 2008)

ledzep4eva said:


> I'm not going to argue with whatever price it ends up at, but can I ask why it costs more than the neck-thru, EMG equipped, eight-string Intrepid?



Probably because the bridge and pickups need to be completely custom manufactured as nobody makes them? I know the seven string tele bridges Scott had put together were $150 each. Figure even on the Intrepid Pros Kurt probably got the Hipshots for <$60 because they were in quantity and you can see where the price difference comes from.

I'm figuring I'll grab one of these regardless of colors just because I want a seven with these specs... probably the three color burst or black it that's available.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Oct 5, 2008)

Well the dollar spend most of the year getting weaker until recently. So we had to charge more for the intrepid in the 2nd run over the first even though the factory cost is the same. Yet we still made a bit less on each guitar because the dollar bought less. The Dollar has gotten a bit stronger in the last month so that helps. The custom bridge and pickups are the big expense. Figuring this will be a fairly low quantity production model, those costs need to be divided up over relatively few pieces. $500 is sort of a non starter, but $550 can probably be done if we limit it to two colors. - Nat Ash and 3TS got the best results in the pole. We can start with those two colors. If the model does well and there is a 2nd run, we can add BSB and Seafoam Green next time then.


Ok here you go then

http://www.rondomusic.com/t7.html

Kurt


----------



## ledzep4eva (Oct 5, 2008)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Well the dollar spend most of the year getting weaker until recently. So we had to charge more for the intrepid in the 2nd run over the first even though the factory cost is the same. Yet we still made a bit less on each guitar because the dollar bought less. The Dollar has gotten a bit stronger in the last month so that helps. The custom bridge and pickups are the big expense. Figuring this will be a fairly low quantity production model, those costs need to be divided up over relatively few pieces. $500 is sort of a non starter, but $550 can probably be done if we limit it to two colors. - Nat Ash and 3TS got the best results in the pole. We can start with those two colors. If the model does well and there is a 2nd run, we can add BSB and Seafoam Green next time then.
> 
> 
> Ok here you go then
> ...



Awesome!!

Actually, Natural got the same amount of votes as Butterscotch Blonde. How much more expensive would it be to do a three-colour run?

Also, how many guitars will be in this run?


----------



## darren (Oct 5, 2008)

ledzep4eva said:


> Also, how many guitars will be in this run?




It would be helpful to know if this first run is going to be a limited number of instruments, or if there's a defined "ordering window" with a specific cutoff date.

I'm still not crazy about that headstock. It doesn't seem to suit the character of the guitar overall.

I've tweaked the lines of it a bit to come up with something more like this:


----------



## ledzep4eva (Oct 5, 2008)

Can I also ask if it would be possible to order the sunburst with a white guard?


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow, that came up faster than I was expecting 

Here's hoping I can scrape together some money before the ordering's done...though I do have other things I should probably get first.


----------



## Kronpox (Oct 5, 2008)

ledzep4eva said:


> Actually, Natural got the same amount of votes as Butterscotch Blonde. How much more expensive would it be to do a three-colour run?



If you'll read the last seven or so posts you'll see that a 3-colour run would make the price 650-699. Doing a 2-colour run is what makes it around 550.

$275 deposit for a Texan 7 is an impulse buy I can sink my teeth into. I hope this goes up for order before I realise that I shouldn't be spending money on this!


----------



## daniboy (Oct 5, 2008)

darren said:


>



+1. i prefer the above headstock as well.

btw, is it just me or is there something wrong with rondo's shopping cart?

the t-7 just disappears from the list after i click checkout or recalculate.


----------



## Kronpox (Oct 5, 2008)

wait WOAH I totally missed that link. God damn, I wanted it soon, but not THIS soon!  must justify buying this must justiy buying this

daniboy, it appears it's not just you, it's doing the same for me. Don't tell me it sold out ALREADY


----------



## daniboy (Oct 5, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> daniboy, it appears it's not just you, it's doing the same for me. Don't tell me it sold out ALREADY



Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

just sent kurt a pm regarding the shopping cart issue. to those with kurt's email address, maybe an email will speed things up?


----------



## AgileLefty (Oct 5, 2008)

kurt - PLEASE offer one of these colors in LEFT HANDED. i will order one right now, and i know of at least 4 other lefties who well as well


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2008)

Just emailed Kurt... I am going to be uber pissed if this run is sold out already 

I was actually considering grabbing two, one to keep traditional and one to mod the hell out of with an OFR and a humbucker in the bridge


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 5, 2008)

darren said:


>



I prefer this to the one kurt suggested, his like you said doesn't suit the style, but I definitely liked the old style best.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 5, 2008)

Bah, I expected this to show up early next year. Odds are I won't get a shot at this run Hopefully there's a second


----------



## daniboy (Oct 5, 2008)

after adding the t-7 to the shopping cart. note the out-of-stock announcement at the top.






this is what happens after clicking checkout.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Oct 5, 2008)

It can't be out of stock - it's only been up for a few hours!!!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2008)

daniboy said:


> after adding the t-7 to the shopping cart. note the out-of-stock announcement at the top.



Yeah, read the posts in front of yours it's been noted about 5 times, as are emails and PMs to Kurt asking what's up


----------



## budda (Oct 5, 2008)

damn, that was fast!

i really hope there's a 2nd run... and that i dont abuse my mastercard and send the parents into an uproar... they dont know i sold the DC727


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2008)

budda said:


> damn, that was fast!
> 
> i really hope there's a 2nd run... and that i dont abuse my mastercard and send the parents into an uproar... they dont know i sold the DC727



I'm actually hoping it's some sort of screw up, as if these sold out in a couple of hours before noon on a sunday morning it's gotta be a retardedly small run.


----------



## daniboy (Oct 5, 2008)

technomancer said:


> I'm actually hoping it's some sort of screw up, as if these sold out in a couple of hours before noon on a sunday morning it's gotta be a retardedly small run.



and that does make sense.


----------



## Kronpox (Oct 5, 2008)

The Intrepids sold out in a few hours, but that was in the works for 2 years and people had plenty of notice that it was happening. I (and I think just about everyone else) thought this was still in the planning stages, I was completely taken by surprise by the link to order them, so unless the run is about two guitars wide and Darren took both of them then I have to assume that this is an error.

My bank account is going to love it if it isn't though.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2008)

darren said:


> It would be helpful to know if this first run is going to be a limited number of instruments, or if there's a defined "ordering window" with a specific cutoff date.
> 
> I'm still not crazy about that headstock. It doesn't seem to suit the character of the guitar overall.
> 
> I've tweaked the lines of it a bit to come up with something more like this:



Definitely like that headstock 

And it looks like the answer to the 'how many' was 'very few'


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Oct 5, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Definitely like that headstock
> 
> And it looks like the answer to the 'how many' was 'very few'



Ok changed the headstock to be like the above and bumpted up the available quantity to 100 pc. If we want to make the Feb Shipment we need to get all these orders in this week. Seems like it is doing well so chances of a second run are good if that mentally helps anyone not in the position to make a commitment that fast.

Kurt


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2008)

Order placed 

I'll hold off on getting a second one to mod until I see how they are and in hopes black will be available in the second run 

Kurt, if you can you might want to order up a few pearloid replacement pickguards for these, save me and a few others the trouble of cutting one myself


----------



## budda (Oct 5, 2008)

I want in, but my bank account says no 

run #2 i plan on being in on though!


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Oct 5, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Order placed
> 
> I'll hold off on getting a second one to mod until I see how they are and in hopes black will be available in the second run
> 
> Kurt, if you can you might want to order up a few pearloid replacement pickguards for these, save me and a few others the trouble of cutting one myself



We should be able to make a few extra black, pearoid and tort guards for people who want to swap out. I was also thinking about making a few sets of noiseless pickups setups as an add on option for those who prefer that. But I am not sure if that can be done in low quantities in an affordable way yet.

Kurt


----------



## budda (Oct 5, 2008)

with that deposit, all of a sudden this seems muuuuch more doable!

let me ponder.


----------



## AgileLefty (Oct 5, 2008)

kurt any chance of getting a lefty this time around? or is that going to have to wait till the second run?


----------



## Ishan (Oct 5, 2008)

Damn GAS, too bad I don't have the money 
Any chance to have a baritone version on another run? (like 28" 5/8?)


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 5, 2008)

I wish I had the money, but I have bass gear to buy in preparation for shows/recording with my band


----------



## budda (Oct 5, 2008)

^ suchas?


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 5, 2008)

budda said:


> ^ suchas?



Priority list:

1) 20 foot IEC power cable, 20 foot MIDI cable (build cable snake to pedalboard) - Before end of month
2) 2 sets new strings - Before end of month (one for shows, one for recording)
3) X2 Wireless - ASAP (likely after selling guitar and amp)
4) MXR Blowtorch - ASAP (likely after recording unfortunately)
5) Pedalboard - Eventually (will probably leave everything in my rack drawer until I can buy something, or build something temporary, would like to get an Angstrom to match my rack case)
6) Noise gate - Eventually (not 100% necessary, but would be handy in the jam space where we get some nasty radio interference, though going wireless will likely clear that up)
7) New tubes - Eventually (I haven't changed them since I bought the amp, but have no clue what type to get or if they're needed yet, since I love the way my amp sounds now)
8) New bass (5-string to be tuned down to F#) - Whenever Richard and Matt move on to 8-strings 

Plus I need to pay my share of the jamspace rent, recording fees, etc. and buy myself some new clothes and shoes (those are just things I need in general in order to survive winter  ).


----------



## budda (Oct 5, 2008)

thats quite a list!

my "needs" are

- mic stand
- set up the acoustic
- cable to run the GT-8 to my laptop
- spend time w/ the GT-8 to tweak it better
- learn how to program drums decently
- get a band
- get another 7

I like your list more


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 5, 2008)

budda said:


> thats quite a list!
> 
> my "needs" are
> 
> ...



Yeah, well, that's what happens when you're looking to get your rig to 100% what you want/need in order to be ready for touring, etc. I'm making sure my rig is exactly what I want (great tone, simple, but versatile, quick to set up/tear down), and completely road-ready and reliable. 

Speaking of which, I still need to get another sevenstring.org sticker so I can put one on my rack drawer


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2008)

kurtzentmaier said:


> We should be able to make a few extra black, pearoid and tort guards for people who want to swap out. I was also thinking about making a few sets of noiseless pickups setups as an add on option for those who prefer that. But I am not sure if that can be done in low quantities in an affordable way yet.
> 
> Kurt



Awesome Kurt, I'll definitely be grabbing a pearloid guard for mine if you're selling them 

Pups I'll wait and decide on once I hear the stock ones.


----------



## Kronpox (Oct 5, 2008)

I still can't believe the first of the batch (before it was increased to 100) sold out that fast, who bought them all?


----------



## supertruper1988 (Oct 5, 2008)

I got a natural one


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> I still can't believe the first of the batch (before it was increased to 100) sold out that fast, who bought them all?



Keep in mind they were posted to the website, so any of Rondo's normal customers could have picked them up.


----------



## budda (Oct 5, 2008)

they're already gone?



so much for having the night to sleep on it lol.

.... i hope someone bought two.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow, that was fast! 

Next batch please! 


Edit: Oups, there's a hundred more.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2008)

Damn guys, read the thread Kurt added more 

(and they're not gone yet, I just tried adding one to the cart)


----------



## AgileLefty (Oct 5, 2008)

96 of the natural left

97 of the sunburst left

ZERO lefties left


----------



## playstopause (Oct 5, 2008)

Kurt, can I get a natural with a reverse headstock?


----------



## budda (Oct 5, 2008)

I cant afford it i dont think 

someone want to buy me a T7? I'll pay you back!!...

matt, lee, i nominate one of you two


----------



## ledzep4eva (Oct 5, 2008)

How much will shipping to the UK cost?


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 6, 2008)

Now comes the eternal struggle of want vs. need.


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2008)

vs budget.


----------



## darren (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, i know you guys are going to find this hard to believe, but i'm not getting one of these. At least not in this run. 

I just can't swing it this month. I've shelled out a LOT of money on gear recently (new pickups and a piezo-loaded bridge for the Dean, second pickup for the Intrepid, a TSovChaos, a couple of other electronic projects, plus i wasn't expecting to find an F-30 head so soon) so i'm going to have to wait on getting a T-7 for myself. 

Unless one of you wants to buy one for me.


----------



## Christopher (Oct 6, 2008)

Count me in for the second run but I just started a new job and I have to be patient.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Oct 6, 2008)

Christopher said:


> Count me in for the second run but I just started a new job and I have to be patient.



No gaurantees on a second rund, quite a few of the 'regular customers' canceled on monday AM. Not sure if they came in and found they had not job or their wives found out or what happended.

Kurt


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 6, 2008)

I dont plan on getting one, cause Tele's arent my thing. But its cool you guys got this thing off the ground. It sucks Darren couldnt get in on it though, maybe we should all chip in and pay for his deposit lol I'd be up for chipping in $10 or so.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 6, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Kurt, can I get a natural with a reverse headstock?



Kurt!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 6, 2008)

I want one!!! But no money!

DAMN! I might sell my Septor to fund this. anyone interested?


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm more into Strat territory, and I always thought that it would sell better than a "TC", and that's why I suggested a "Vintage Line", to see which one sells better. Anyway, it's soon to say that.

If a strat with the same specs is ever released, I'll buy one for sure.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Oct 6, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Kurt!



that would have to be a custom - best to email me, I don't get to these forums daily.

kurt


----------



## darren (Oct 6, 2008)

kurtzentmaier said:


> No gaurantees on a second rund, quite a few of the 'regular customers' canceled on monday AM. Not sure if they came in and found they had not job or their wives found out or what happended.
> 
> Kurt



I suspect the timing is not the best, with the ordering for the second run of Intrepids having just happened as well. Two highly-anticipated guitar runs taking orders in the same month with similar (or at least overlapping) target audiences could very well be a factor. 

I know the timing didn't work for me... too many other things draining my bank account this month.


----------



## darren (Oct 6, 2008)

New mockups showing the revised headstock:


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2008)

darren, i think a lot of people on here should buy you a beer for your hard work and dedication.

I'll buy you one, if you come bearing the Dean


----------



## Christopher (Oct 6, 2008)

kurtzentmaier said:


> No gaurantees on a second rund, quite a few of the 'regular customers' canceled on monday AM. Not sure if they came in and found they had not job or their wives found out or what happended.
> 
> Kurt



That's too bad. If a second run comes along I'd love to jump on it but I just can't this time.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I'll jump on one first thing in the morning tomorrow (got to put money on the electronic visa...)


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 6, 2008)

darren said:


> I suspect the timing is not the best, with the ordering for the second run of Intrepids having just happened as well. Two highly-anticipated guitar runs taking orders in the same month with similar (or at least overlapping) target audiences could very well be a factor.
> 
> I know the timing didn't work for me... too many other things draining my bank account this month.



Me too. I just put down the money for my Intrepid, wasn't too big of a hit. But after this weekends road trip to San Antonio, I now need a new radiator and waterpump for my truck. This blows cause I really want one. Perhaps I'll get one when with a custom order later. Then maybe I can get seafoam green with pink pickguard (don't judge).


----------



## Drew (Oct 6, 2008)

I, meanwhile, never heard about the second order of Intrepeds, and I just preordered one of these.  

I'd love an 8, sure, but I've been gassing for a vintage-style singlecut with a maple board forever. If it doesn't work out, Darren, maybe we can pull off some sort of a trade, my Texan 7 for an Intreped Standard...

This will be my first Agile, I'll be curious to see if they live up to the hype.


----------



## Kronpox (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'm in the "any time but /right now/!" category too. Too much stuff happening in the last month for me to justify this. If this run closed and re-opened up in a month and was delivered a month later then that would be great by me, but I don't think that would be at all possible now that orders have already been placed. 

I just hope there are enough orders on this for a second run. It would really suck to miss out on the only run of T7s, I literally would spend the rest of my life kicking myself


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 6, 2008)

Please let there be a second run with the candy apple red, and a black pickguard, black hardware, reverse headstock and humbucker bridge


----------



## ledzep4eva (Oct 6, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaargh!!!

I just placed an order for a Natural T7!

I'm so excited!


----------



## TimSE (Oct 6, 2008)

blimey! wasnt expecting these things to be ready to order so soon

good work

iv never been a tele fan at all so i wont be part of this one.
be interesting to see what the next model 7/8 will be - assuming there will be others


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Oct 7, 2008)

I put my deposit on a Natural One...a 7 string Texan... a dream come true 

ps thanks to Darren and Kurt!!!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 7, 2008)

I really hope there is a 2nd run of these. I want one but i've got my custom tele on order, i'd love to have a traditional "Texan" to go along with the Monster being build for me.


----------



## Drew (Oct 7, 2008)

kurtzentmaier said:


> No gaurantees on a second rund, quite a few of the 'regular customers' canceled on monday AM. Not sure if they came in and found they had not job or their wives found out or what happended.
> 
> Kurt



I think you got hit with a double whammy, Kurt - part of it is the guys are right, and that a lot of the demand for a vintage singlecut 7 was from guys also interested in an 8, so anyone who'd just bought the 8 had to pass on these. 

There's also that the last week has been the week of the two biggest single-day drops in the Dow Jones Industrial Average, in absolute terms, in its entire history, and that the S&P500 is down almost 20% over 1 month rolling. 

So, a lot of potential customers already committed to the Intreped 8's, and then saw their retirement accounts take a huge hit and began to freak about finances. I think demand is still good for vintage style 7's, but you coincidently hit about the worst possible market conditions to release it in. 

Either way, I couldn't pass this one up, so I'm excited to be buying my first Agile.


----------



## Demanufacture (Oct 7, 2008)

make the font black so we can read the specs 
and i think it needs a longer scale maybe 25.5 or 27" option


----------



## supertruper1988 (Oct 7, 2008)

you sir are late to the party ^^^^


----------



## Demanufacture (Oct 7, 2008)

supertruper1988 said:


> you sir are late to the party ^^^^



not really a party to me
im not a fan of this project


----------



## ledzep4eva (Oct 7, 2008)

Technomancer
supertruper1988
Drew
74N4LLO
ledzep4eva

Well, we're the ss.org-ers who have ordered so far!

If anyone else orders, copy this list and add your name to it so we can see who's in!


----------



## CL_Peter (Oct 7, 2008)

I am trying to pull the trigger on a Natural.
I hope to be able to overcome "fear itself" tomorrow!
I said that to myself yesterday.


----------



## DyvimTvar (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn, if these had been ready next month I could have ordered one, shame I've gotta get a damn car first!  I hope there's another run of these, I really wanted one!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Oct 8, 2008)

ledzep4eva said:


> Technomancer
> supertruper1988
> Drew
> 74N4LLO
> ...



And we also need to make a Texan T7 owner logo (like the intrepid one have done)!!!


----------



## ledzep4eva (Oct 8, 2008)

74n4LL0 said:


> And we also need to make a Texan T7 owner logo (like the intrepid one have done)!!!



Hell yes!


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 8, 2008)

Bah, I was planning to put down a deposit on this but the Aussie dollar has just plummeted, we're at like $0.63US right now... and to think a few months ago we were at $0.98, he,, $0.80 a few DAYS ago, argh.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 8, 2008)

these turned out great, good job Darren! Whats next? Being a huge Steinberger geek, I'd love to see a headless seven string agile.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 8, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Bah, I was planning to put down a deposit on this but the Aussie dollar has just plummeted, we're at like $0.63US right now... and to think a few months ago we were at $0.98, he,, $0.80 a few DAYS ago, argh.



Don't feel bad, the USD has been $0.67 Euro for quite a while now.


----------



## daniboy (Oct 8, 2008)

Technomancer
supertruper1988
Drew
74N4LLO
ledzep4eva
daniboy

added meself to ze list.


----------



## Jeebo (Oct 8, 2008)

Technomancer
supertruper1988
Drew
74N4LLO
ledzep4eva
daniboy
Jeebo

Just picked one up earlier today! Can't wait for this thing. Country and Blues are king here in the South so I'll definitely get some good gigs going with it


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome! I'm in...I'll be placing my order shortly...


----------



## Christopher (Oct 9, 2008)

TheOrangeChannel said:


> Awesome! I'm in...I'll be placing my order shortly...



Hey, is that OC from huge racks? I'm deadringer over there!


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 14, 2008)

To anyone interested, there's only 4 left. I don't know if Kurt reduced the amount of them for sale, of it just sell them so fast, but hey. Should we expect a second run?

I take the chance to say how I'd love a "doublecut" vintage 7-string


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Oct 14, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> I take the chance to say how I'd love a "doublecut" vintage 7-string



I think that since the neck pup will not have the chrome cover I will try do do the Jerry Donahue mod for the pickups


----------



## CL_Peter (Oct 14, 2008)

I just ordered a Natural T-7!
'Looking forward to Feb/March 2009!
~pete


----------



## CL_Peter (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm going to use this as a model for a 7 string pickup cover:


----------



## Kronpox (Nov 3, 2008)

are you making it yourself?


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Nov 4, 2008)

CL_Peter said:


> I'm going to use this as a model for a 7 string pickup cover:



can you...well...make 2 of those


----------



## CL_Peter (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is the link to the place that makes "Custom **** Parts":
http://www.eldoradostraps.com/products4.htm

I was going to wait for the guitar to arrive, then get the measurements and request an estimate.
On the other hand, there are some local silver smiths in my area that I think could also make a cool pickup cover.
On the other other hand...
I was just going go buy a long silver/chrome colored tube of lipstick, and go to work with a dremmell tool and ballpeen hammer.


----------



## ghoti (Nov 6, 2008)

I like. I almost pre-ordered a Texan, but I'm not sure what my money situation looks like...and 25.5" sevens just feel too flubby to me...

I don't know if anyone here would want something like their SJM models, but I've always liked the Jazzmaster shape and feel and it's a nice take on that...if we're doing super strat, v, and explorer-type 7's, now teles, you could do a Jazzmaster type one as well. Probably not enough demand to justify it, but imagine the possibilities for surf, prog and indie music on a SJM 7 with p-90 style pickups.


----------



## astrocreep (Nov 10, 2008)

If only there were a lefty.... Looks awesome...


----------



## AgileLefty (Nov 10, 2008)

astrocreep said:


> If only there were a lefty.... Looks awesome...


 
+ 1


----------



## Jeebo (Dec 28, 2008)

Bump! Bringing this baby back to life...Any info about the stock pickups on this baby? Wondering if anyone makes 7 string tele pups incase the stocks aren't so great


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 28, 2008)

Jeebo said:


> Bump! Bringing this baby back to life...Any info about the stock pickups on this baby? Wondering if anyone makes 7 string tele pups incase the stocks aren't so great


 

Seymour Duncan customshop will make Tele 7 pups for ya
http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/custom-shop/telecaster/


----------



## Stitch (Dec 28, 2008)

Kent Armstrong have made 7-string Tele pups for a long time - bizarre, considering no one made a 7 string tele - but I doubt they'd be any good for anything other than a rewind.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'll bet Bareknuckle would be up to the task, but I'm just guessing on that one, either as a rewind or as a custom build. Just seems like the kind of thing he'd do.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 29, 2008)

Can't wait on the first reviews on these. 
Those who ordered should receive it by end of february, beginning of march.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 30, 2008)

when was this ordered?


----------



## darren (Dec 30, 2008)

October.


----------



## Jeebo (Dec 31, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Can't wait on the first reviews on these.
> Those who ordered should receive it by end of february, beginning of march.



I can't wait to fucking review the damn thing...Only a month or two left!


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Dec 31, 2008)

Any word on a possible second wave? I couldn't afford to get in on one before, but now I have the proper resources. If not, I'll be checking ebay religiously over the next couple months.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 31, 2008)

darren said:


> October.



Well this seen light faster then the 8 string didnt it?  I didn't even know they were already being made


----------



## Koshchei (Dec 31, 2008)

Darren, you rule on these group-buy/design/find a supplier/implement things 

When is the next 8 string batch starting, and what options are available?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 31, 2008)

Koshchei said:


> Darren, you rule on these group-buy/design/find a supplier/implement things
> 
> When is the next 8 string batch starting, and what options are available?



Check the FAQ in the first post of the thread about them in the ERG section 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...le-intrepid-8-string-thread-darren-rules.html


----------



## Axayacatl (Dec 31, 2008)

AbsentCurtis said:


> Any word on a possible second wave? I couldn't afford to get in on one before, but now I have the proper resources. If not, I'll be checking ebay religiously over the next couple months.



I'm pretty sure they still have some left. The website says nearly sold out.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Dec 31, 2008)

Koshchei said:


> When is the next 8 string batch starting, and what options are available?



8 string tele batch?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 31, 2008)

74n4LL0 said:


> 8 string tele batch?



Ummm no


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 31, 2008)

I might actually be able to swing one of these right now. It'd require me to sell some stuff, but oh yes, the Texan will be mine.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Jan 1, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Kent Armstrong have made 7-string Tele pups for a long time - bizarre, considering no one made a 7 string tele - but I doubt they'd be any good for anything other than a rewind.



Actually, the Kent Armstrong pickups I have in my Tele are the best Tele pickups I have ever heard apart from Bareknuckles.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jan 1, 2009)

ghoti said:


> I like. I almost pre-ordered a Texan, but I'm not sure what my money situation looks like...and 25.5" sevens just feel too flubby to me...
> 
> I don't know if anyone here would want something like their SJM models, but I've always liked the Jazzmaster shape and feel and it's a nice take on that...if we're doing super strat, v, and explorer-type 7's, now teles, you could do a Jazzmaster type one as well. Probably not enough demand to justify it, but imagine the possibilities for surf, prog and indie music on a SJM 7 with p-90 style pickups.



A Jazzmaster 7? 

Damn it, now I'm going to have to go change my pants again.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 1, 2009)

Holy Katana said:


> A Jazzmaster 7?
> 
> Damn it, now I'm going to have to go change my pants again.



Schecter Japan actually make Jazzmaster-style sevens, I started a thread about them here. It was actually this thread that prompted me to restart the search, as the colour of my Texan is very much dependant on whether or not I can expect to find the Schecter AR07 in three-tone burst, or at all. It was hard enough finding a vendor that could even respond to my questions, let alone one that would ship overseas.

Slightly related: I recall at some point Kurt said seafoam green would be an option for the next run, if there is a next run. Does anyone have a concrete idea of how likely that is?


----------



## Holy Katana (Jan 1, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Schecter Japan actually make Jazzmaster-style sevens, I started a thread about them here. It was actually this thread that prompted me to restart the search, as the colour of my Texan is very much dependant on whether or not I can expect to find the Schecter AR07 in three-tone burst, or at all. It was hard enough finding a vendor that could even respond to my questions, let alone one that would ship overseas.
> 
> Slightly related: I recall at some point Kurt said seafoam green would be an option for the next run, if there is a next run. Does anyone have a concrete idea of how likely that is?



Damn, that is sexy.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 7, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Well this seen light faster then the 8 string didnt it?  I didn't even know they were already being made



It's ok : some of us actually follow what's goin' on.


----------



## Axayacatl (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting one. 
Would the following mod be feasible and make any sense?

Switch out both pups to bareknuckle 7 telecasters and throw in the EMG EXP in the toneknob to make it more humbucker-like to play more metal style music.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jan 9, 2009)

Axayacatl said:


> I'm thinking of getting one.
> Would the following mod be feasible and make any sense?
> 
> Switch out both pups to bareknuckle 7 telecasters and throw in the EMG EXP in the toneknob to make it more humbucker-like to play more metal style music.



I don't know if you can actually add an EMG EXP (isn't it supposed to be used only on active pickups?)
I don't know if BKP is willing to produce a 7 string Tele Pup too, however he might do a rewind of the agile pickups...

I'm really willing to try the Agile pickups first before to decide if they should be changed with Kent amstrong or BKP
Then I'm pretty sure that I'm going to mod the guitar with 5 way multipole switch to have other 2 positions: Bridge + neck series and bridge + neck in controlled out of phase (like in the Donahue Tele)


----------



## Axayacatl (Jan 9, 2009)

My mistakes, I was thinking of the EMG-SPC that gives humbucking sounds to single coils and of Swineshead pickups from the UK (they have some single coil 7 as do Seymour Duncan)>
I too would try the Agile's out first. 
so you are getting one?


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jan 9, 2009)

Axayacatl said:


> My mistakes, I was thinking of the EMG-SPC that gives humbucking sounds to single coils and of Swineshead pickups from the UK (they have some single coil 7 as do Seymour Duncan)>
> I too would try the Agile's out first.
> so you are getting one?



Yeah, I'm getting one
well the Swineshead is tempting me too, but for the neck pickup...for the bridge I don't think they make a Tele pickup...


----------



## darren (Feb 4, 2009)

Rondo said:


> This is a comment regarding your order (*****)
> from Rondo Music.
> 
> Your T7 has shipped from the factory. You should expect to have it in about 2-3 weeks. We will be charging the balance shortly.
> ...


----------



## AgileLefty (Feb 4, 2009)

hey check the rondo site, kurt just posted actual pics of the sunburst and natural model


----------



## Jeebo (Feb 4, 2009)

Right there with you darren! Got my email today 

"Your T7 has shipped from the factory. You should expect to have it in about 2-3 weeks. We will be charging the balance shortly.
Thanks!"


----------



## darren (Feb 4, 2009)

Aw, fuck. They used the flaccid foreskin headstock instead of the one i designed. 

BUT the bridge looks bang-on exactly what we were looking for. 














The burst looks a little dark, but i'm not complaining... it looks HOT with that tortoise guard!


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 4, 2009)

I much preferred your headstock design Darren, but overall those look amazing


----------



## darren (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm also a little concerned that the finishes on these might be satin instead of gloss. I specified gloss in the spec sheet i sent to Kurt, but i'm noticing now the product page says satin. I'm going to be a little disappointed if they're satin, as i think gloss pops the ash a bit better.

It's not a total deal-breaker... i can always just take a buffing wheel to it.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks amazing! I really want one. I do like the other headstock better.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 4, 2009)

Headstock is a bummer, but its still giving me GAS. Especially the natural one. Come on Tax money...... I have too many options and no money to spend (yet)


----------



## technomancer (Feb 4, 2009)

You know, I had been considering canceling my order on this, but fuck it that baby is coming home


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Feb 4, 2009)

fucking epic...
nooooooice...

can't wait


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 5, 2009)

Great.. i think i just wet my pants..


----------



## Wound (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm accually concidering a tele at the moment...but I was thinking a Fender...but when I saw this...they look nice! But I wonder what they sound like...it will be interresting to hear sound samples from these


----------



## darren (Feb 5, 2009)

If you're interested, you might want to get your order in. Kurt's not entirely sure there's going to be another run of these, because the initial run didn't sell out. There are still a few of the natural ones left.


----------



## Wound (Feb 5, 2009)

it is really tempting...the natural ones r niiice
it is still a good frame...if the pups rn't what i'm looking for they could always be swapped...
anyone got any plans on what they might put in these pupwise?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 5, 2009)

Wound said:


> it is really tempting...the natural ones r niiice
> it is still a good frame...if the pups rn't what i'm looking for they could always be swapped...
> anyone got any plans on what they might put in these pupwise?



It'll depend on how the stock pups are, but I've thought about seeing if Tim would rewind the into BKP Piledrivers


----------



## playstopause (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm probably ordering a custom one now that I have seen the real pics...


----------

